# Urgent advice needed frontline overdose



## TheCookieMonster (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

I have mistakenly given frontline for my large dog (Kaiser) to my medium sized long haired domestic cat (Odin). It was 90mins until I realised my error and immediately bathed Odin and shampoo'd him. He has since been thoroughly bathed a further 2 times. The out of hours Vet service advised that there is nothing more I can do but watch him closely. 
I was wondering if anyone had any advice for me, my main query at the moment is how long is the danger period for Odin (ill stay up all night watching him if required).
Please any advice on this issue is welcomed as Im sick with worry at the moment.
Thanks


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

TheCookieMonster said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any advice for me, *my main query at the moment is how long is the danger period* for Odin (ill stay up all night watching him if required).


geez.... I don't know.... if I was you I would phone the out of hours vet back and ask them how long you have to be vigilant for.

when I have had a violent reaction to flea products it has been more or less immediate (and very very obvious) .... but.... that doesn't mean it's always immediate. Gosh I feel for you. Give the vet another ring... maybe he can put your mind at rest at tell you your cats is now through the danger period.

Best of luck to the both of you!!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe symptoms are normally fairly quick but they *can* be delayed...



> " These typically contain high concentrations (45-65%) of permethrin insecticide and are used for flea and tick control
> . These permethrin products have a good margin of safety when used on dogs, but even a few drops of concentrated permethrin could be lethal to a cat. Owners most commonly expose cats to these products through inappropriate or accidental application. The signs commonly seen with permethrin toxicity in cats include generalized tremors, muscle fasciculation and seizures. Signs can develop within hours or may be delayed up to 48 hours.


from Don't Use Sparky's Flea Drops on Fluffy


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> I believe symptoms are normally fairly quick but they *can* be delayed...
> 
> from Don't Use Sparky's Flea Drops on Fluffy


 permethrin is not a great product for cats, you are right Indysmamma but I don't think Frontline contains that (cat nor dog products)


----------



## TheCookieMonster (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for your response, I followed your advice and re-rang the out of hours service, the vet was rather vague advising that there is no specific danger time, anything from minutes to several hours depending upon how much was absorbed into the skin.
The fact that Odin's long haired (and that much of the frontline was still in his fur) may have just saved his life.
The poor cat is wondering what on earth is going on, he had 3 baths in half an hour has been blow dried with a hairdryer and now both my partner and I are staring at him constantly. He seems happy enough and has shown no adverse reaction yet. Although I did mistake his purring for shivering/spasm, god im paranoid at the moment.

Edit:
The info supplied with the product states only Fipronil (10%) as the active ingredient


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Have no idea I'm afraid, just wanted to say though will be thinking of you both. Poor Odin


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O dear. Try not to panic too much, the active ingredient is Fiprinol not Permethrin. I am sure you will be OK. Do update thoguh won't you.

Liz


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Your cat should be fine. Frontline takes a good few hours to absorb into the skin.
You have done the right thing by washing the coat as much as you can to prevent further absorption.
Keep a close eye on him. After 48 hours you can assume he is fine.
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## TheCookieMonster (Sep 21, 2010)

Today has been a good day :thumbup:

Odin is fine and probably wondering what all the fuss was about. Its about 30hrs since he had the frontline overdose and i feel sure that any ill effects would have already manifest by now. We were lucky that the error was spotted quickly and that (prior to his baths) most of the frontline remained in his long fur, it was a very close call though, thats another of those 9 lives used up!

Odin last night


And today


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

TheCookieMonster said:


> thats another of those 9 lives used up!


aye, the gorgeous Mr Odin gets to use up one of his 9 lives and you get another 99 grey hairs  I am so happy he is ok. Thanks for the update. :thumbup:


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad he seems ok, what a beautiful boy he is


----------



## Isi (Oct 13, 2009)

What a handsome little man he is!

Very glad he is ok, you must be mighty relieved.

I must admit, now I know it's a happy ending, I did have quite a big chuckle at the thought of this poor cat being bathed and blow-dried twice in an afternoon!!

I can't get the image out of my head!


----------

